# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  قطع ارتباط پس از نصب NOD32

## reza6384

سلام دوستان

پس از نصب NOD32 و فعال شدن اون دیگه از کامپیوترهای شبکه نمیتونم به دیتابیس وصل بشم. از SqlServer2005 استفاده میکنم. وقتی که فایروال NOD32 رو غیر فعال میکنم مشکل حل میشه، ولی خوب میخوام این رو به عنوان Exception برای آنتی ویروس تعریف کنم. اولا پورت 1433 باید باشه، درسته؟ ثانیاً لطفا اگر کسی این مشکل رو داشته بگه که چجوری حلش کرده.

ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
بله در Firewall Nod32 شما باید یک Exception تعریف کنید و پورت 1433 TCP و 1434 UDP رو فعال کنید.
اگر از پارامترهای دیگه مثل Linked Server نیز استفاده میکنید بفرمائید تا پورت مربوط به اون هم بهتون بگم.

----------

